# قاموس تخصص نفط وغاز



## كرانك (19 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...

أذا ممكن المساعدة لو سمحتم؟
أنا طالب في احد الجامعات،، تخصص نفط وغاز وابحث عن قاموس عربي انجليزي او انجليزي انجليزي. 
وتقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير

اخوكم كرانك*​


----------



## أوراغ (25 يناير 2009)

A Dictionary for the Petroleum Industry
go to:http://www.4shared.com/file/7982611...troleum_Industry.html?dirPwdVerified=c540683f


----------



## كرانك (26 يناير 2009)

*بس عندي سؤال لو سمحت؟*

أشكرك جزبل الشكر ع المساعدة وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله... بس طلب من كلمة المرور!!!
فممكن تفولي شو كلمة المرور؟


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخ ارواغ انت لم تفد الزميل (كرانك) فحسب بل افدتنا جميعا


----------



## adnana (26 يناير 2009)

*قاموس نفط انكليزي-عربي*

شكرا على السؤال لانني ايضا اريد الحصول على قاموس انكليزي - عربي بكل ضروري جدا


----------



## adnana (26 يناير 2009)

انني في حاجة إلى معلومات عن معالجة و تفسير المعطيات النفطية


----------



## adnana (26 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...*​

*أذا ممكن المساعدة لو سمحتم؟*
*أنا في احدىالجامعات،، تخصص نفط وغاز وابحث عن قاموس انجليزي عربي. *
*وتقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير*​ 

*adnana*​


----------



## virtualknight (31 يناير 2009)

جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم على خدمتك لنا بهذا الكتاب


----------



## safa aldin (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك .......... اللهم أنصر أخواننا في غزة الحماس و الجهاد ووحد إخواننا في فلسطين كي يكونوا كما كانوا أخوة و يد واحدة ضد عدونا اللقيط الصهيوني ..................... امين


----------



## شهم الجزيره (31 يناير 2009)

*افاده عن تركيبه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذ محمد واستاذ هاني ارغب صناعه الثنر البارد والحار ورغب في افضل طريقه اقتصاديه لتركيبها كمنتج تجاري وذ جوده عاليه جزاكم الله خير اريد النصيحه لي كأنه لكم وفقكم الله لمايحب ويرضى اخوكم ابوفهدتكرما الرد سريع اوالجوال0591818354


----------



## شهم الجزيره (31 يناير 2009)

*افاده عن تركيبه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


الاخ محمد والاخ هاني تكرما ارغب في تصنيع الثنر البارد والحار كمنتج صناعي على مستوى تجاري وارغب في تركيبتهم الصناعيه بجوده عاليه بآمل الردالسريع جزاكم الله خير 0591818354


----------



## mohammed-1 (2 فبراير 2009)

]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...*​

*أذا ممكن المساعدة لو سمحتم؟*
*أنا طالب في احد الجامعات،، تخصص نفط وغاز وابحث عن قاموس عربي انجليزي او انجليزي انجليزي. *
*وتقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير*​ 

​


----------



## أوراغ (4 فبراير 2009)

The password is: ie


----------



## حيدر محمد اغضيب (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## bryar (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لقد افادنا كثيرا


----------



## احمد40 (9 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في معرفة الكربون المنشط اوالفحم الفعال وكيفية فحص رقم اليود


----------



## كرانك (11 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المساعدة وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله...

اخوك... 
كرانك


----------



## eslam soliman (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير فعلا افادنا كثيرا هذا القاموس وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وينفعنا جميعا 
امين


----------



## ميثم محمد اغضيب (18 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على هذا القاموس نتمنى منك المزيد والافضل


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
** بارك الله فيك*


----------

